# Denzel goes Mad Max!



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Saw a trailer for "The Book of Eli" on HD-Net's "Nothing but Trailers." Some big disaster (the sky opened up?) and civilization collapses, leaving Denzel with the last copy of the Bible. He's taking it somewhere and everyone is trying to take if from him... Looks interesting, but in a lot of similar movies, the trailers show all of the best parts!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a toss-up as to whether it will be Denzel or Will that saves the world, or will 2012 prove that it's too late!


----------

